# What the heck? Anyone ever seen a Craftsman snowblower like this one?



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Maybe I am oblivious (wouldn't be the first time), but I've NEVER seen a snowblower like this one...looks primitive!

































Here's the craigslist listing:

"I have a vintage snow blower craftsman 18 model # 53682125 with metal wheels 150.00 obo.It needs some work,It's been sitting for years. Joe"

Craftsman 18 snow blower

Thoughts?

Happy New Year!

Dave


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Yea, there was one of these on here within the past month. It's the model where when it stops running, just add some wood or charcoal and use it as a smoker.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Yikes and gadzooks man what is it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Search for Homko.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

Yep.. Had one just like it. worked-later on made good display where my lp tank use to sit. ended up scraping it and put old horse pull wagon there instead.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Those rear wheels look like they'd tear up my asphalt driveway real quick!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Here ya go..


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Search for Homko.


You got it Shryp:






Cheers,

Dave


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

At least the wheels will work for awhile , but they should be mounted with coil springs.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

If you browse the Vintage Showcase you will find a similar Craftsman machine and other variations on that theme.


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Spectrum said:


> If you browse the Vintage Showcase you will find a similar Craftsman machine and other variations on that theme.


Cool link, thanks!

Dave


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Wow, that's a blast from the past! I bought my first house in 1981 and it came with one of those in the garage... I replaced it in 1987 with a new Honda HS80K1TAS, which I still own, but is now sidelined by a 2017 Honda HSS1332ATD. The old Craftsman did surprisingly well for the 6 years I owned it, all things considered.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

I had one of those. Long story short my ex wife hated it. When we separated she put it to the curb. That was 2 months before the NJ blizzard of 95. Took her a week to shovel the driveway. karma! I wish i still had it as conversation piece. It was really cool. I found it on the curb back in '
82, 3 hp briggs locked up. All it needed was carbon cleaned from the piston. Even re-used the head gasket!


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

The design must work. Perhaps simpler is better.


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

Here is mine its a great conversation piece.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

vicious looking little devils, but apparently they worked so there's some redeeming qualities to them :grin:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Don't need an impeller kit for it? Lol


----------

